# Can you say cigarbox!?!



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Was anyone else watching this auction?

IMHO, someone just got burnt..........hopefully no one on HTBB.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/110779311486?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


---------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

It wasn't me John. I know better! pig


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

He sold a orange one also.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Aur...360410092219?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item53ea1d92bb


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

ok, educate me... how can you tell those are Cigarbox? Screwpost length or something else?

--rick


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

Those Mako's are only worth a Auto World dragstrip set as a trade anyway


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

ParkRNDL said:


> ok, educate me... how can you tell those are Cigarbox? Screwpost length or something else?
> 
> --rick


The first clue is the absence of everything! SJC will probably enlighten you on the details. pig


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I'll take a stab at it... The lack of silver details, glass, and rear bumper are the main ones. I imagine the post lengths are a factor too. I've never had a mako in either form so all I have is pix to judge by. Bill Hall would be another qualified judge too.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I dont always put complete surity in the lack of silver details because I know how easy it is to make them disappear; but it's always a contributing factor. Lack of anything; especially any marks on the inside of the rear valence where the T-jet would have the bumper melted in goes towards certainty. A carefull examination of the front edge of the hood reveals excessive nickage characteristic of a "gravity coaster" that you just dont see in slot car bodies. Unfortunately we cant see the rear edge due to the poor pic.

Never had a glass. The windshield index pins are mint and the under-roof ejector pin scar displays perfectly.

Sight unseen, I figure about 120 bux to fix it. Plus an actual value of 20 er 30 bux....so all's right with the universe except that someone got pinched for full value on a wreck.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

yeah, yeah, what Bill said ..... I think! ... YEAH !


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

(I took a peak at the orange one too) Looks like at least the driver pillar has been worked. Note how flat the leading edge is, AND that it gets incrementally wider as it approaches the cowl. Aurora's master didnt finish them this way...ever. Additionally you can see a warble in the thickness of the pillar itself indicative that it requires one more pass with the file or sand paper to actually get it straight. Thirdly theres a tell tale goop drop where the upper edge of the pillar meets the drip rail edge. I always remove these...LOL! You can see right where the edge of the miniscus cured.

Who ever did it did a pretty nice job and only a nut case would notice these tiny discrepancies. I bet he didnt know.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Pomfish said:


> Those Mako's are only worth a Auto World dragstrip set as a trade anyway


LMAO!!! No one got that Pomfish!!!! But I sure did!!! lol


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Pomfish said:


> Those Mako's are only worth a Auto World dragstrip set as a trade anyway


:thumbsup: Bill, Pig, SCMan all have it right in addition to the screw post you mention. There is one other small detail I use...........glue marks, I know, it sounds stupid, but almost every Aurora car had the windscreen glued on/in to some extent, the Mako in particular!

Another sign the car started life as a push cars (be it, cigarbox, speedline, fast faster fastest etc.) is by looking at the bumper mounts, in almost all cases, at least one bumper is attached to the chassis thus eliminating the need to "melt" the plastic bumper, although this changed from time to time on certain car models, it's a good indicator. 


-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Pomfish said:


> Those Mako's are only worth a Auto World dragstrip set as a trade anyway


Not those Mako's! HA HA HA!!!!  pig


----------

